# Hp5+ @200 hc110 help!!



## jeremyh1988 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have recently started shooting and developing film and made a big mistake. I thought I would give a roll of hp5 a try, and shot it at el200 but only have hc110 for a developer. I can't seem to find a developing time for this combination (should have looked before shooting it at 200 I know). I really don't have the extra cash to buy another developer, does anyone have a Dev time for this combination? Thanks in advanced for any advice!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2015)

Duplicate topic locked.  Please do not double-post.


----------

